# DNDLearn



## dustinm (23 Jul 2009)

I might be jumping the gun a little bit, but does anyone know anything about DNDLearn? There are only a couple passing references here on Army.ca, and the DND/CF website about it doesn't list much of note either.

Since the courses are distance learning, can any member of the CF take them? And what kind of courses are available? 

After reading several pages from here: http://www.support.dndlearn.forces.gc.ca/pub/index-eng.asp it appears that DNDLearn is a portal allowing specially constructed civilian courses to be taken via distance learning. 

Is this correct, and does it mean that there are no Military courses available on DNDLearn?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Jul 2009)

I'm taking the AFOD block 2 (Air Force Officer Development block 2), so yes, there are military courses.


----------



## dangerboy (23 Jul 2009)

Whenever you do computer based distant learning for military courses it is done via DND learn.


----------



## chris_log (23 Jul 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Whenever you do computer based distant learning for military courses it is done via DND learn.



Not all courses. For example, CLFCSC has its own online portal (complete with outdate info and multiple, read mostly, broken links).


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Since the courses are distance learning, can any member of the CF take them?



No.


----------



## McG (23 Jul 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Whenever you do computer based distant learning for military courses it is done via DND learn.


There is also the separate eLearning for the financial & signing authorities courses.



			
				Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> After reading several pages from here: http://www.support.dndlearn.forces.gc.ca/pub/index-eng.asp it appears that DNDLearn is a portal allowing specially constructed civilian courses to be taken via distance learning.


DND Learn has a handful of "self register" courses.  For the most part, these courses are for instructors using DND Learn, for managers of civilian employees, and for new civilian employees.  However, anyone with a DND learn account can register.  ATOC Anonymous is likely of more interest to Army personnel more than anyone else.

At the same time, access to many other DNDLearn courses requires the member first be loaded by a training establishment.  Many (most/all?) OPME have a DNDLearn component.  The AOC DL is conducted through DNDLearn, and I know CFSME also uses the system for some courses.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Jul 2009)

MCG said:
			
		

> I know CFSME also uses the system for some courses.



Correct, its used for the Section 2 I/C, and Section Commander Courses, also used for the Heavy Equipment Courses.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2009)

MCG said:
			
		

> There is also the separate eLearning for the financial & signing authorities courses.



DND Learn allows the registered students to take the course at home on the internet.

The eCourse is done on the DIN.


----------



## Occam (23 Jul 2009)

There is also the DNDLearn e-course "Introduction to Defence Ethics"*, which is reportedly expected to become mandatory for all mil personnel.

*Do not drive or operate heavy machinery immediately after engaging in this training.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> *Do not drive or operate heavy machinery immediately after engaging in this training.



No kidding.  My eyes have gone funny trying to go through the Section 32/33/34 crse.  Definitely not fun to try.  Maybe I need more coffee to inject....  :-\


----------



## dustinm (23 Jul 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the info everyone


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2009)

I did OPMEs and the CFSAS DL Basic EW (Air) thru DNDLearn.


----------



## c.jacob (27 Aug 2009)

How do you get an account to login to dndlearn?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2009)

Jacob said:
			
		

> How do you get an account to login to dndlearn?


One could start by reading Reply # 5


----------

